# New Quattro sport 240 owner



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi I am a 20 yr old student from leicestershire just part ex'd my BMW 330ci for this 05 plate TT quattro sport well chuffed with it!heres some pics the forum looks like it could be of great use to me:


----------



## lee.lambretta (Feb 25, 2010)

that is so mint mate, mega head turner  lee


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

nice mate, very nice. especially for a 20 year old student!


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Very Nice  
Enjoy it!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

What the ....

20 year old student with a QS 

I do hope your paying a lot in insurance :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

What a car for a 20 year old, welcome to the forum enjoy ownership..drive safe.


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

yeh insurance is a b*tch been on my dads insurance previously this is 1st car with it being on my own insurance. paying £1600 with a £1500 excess and its on a 10 month bonus accelerator policy so about £2000 it works out for a year... very annoying


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

tranter said:


> yeh insurance is a b*tch been on my dads insurance previously this is 1st car with it being on my own insurance. paying £1600 with a £1500 excess and its on a 10 month bonus accelerator policy so about £2000 it works out for a year... very annoying


Thought you were a student!!!!!!! :? Got a part time job then to support your habit!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wendy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi tranter, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

no part time job just worked my way up with cars selling them on for profit etc then a little help from student loan for insurance


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

tranter said:


> no part time job just worked my way up with cars selling them on for profit etc then a little help from student loan for insurance


Good on you mate... enjoy the car, cool colour. 8)


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

hey, ive just bought a audi tt QS (today  ), in black... but im 21 years old, unfortunatly not a student and have a job, but my insurence fully comp with a £200 excess (thats it) on a 10 month bonus accelorator aswell, and mine is only £730, with admiral, dont know if you've tried them but seems cheapest around by miles for me. i do have 2 years no cliams as well, if u dont have any? just thought id let you know!!! hows it goin anyway, im picking mine up in a couple of days and i have never been so excited, its like waiting for christmas day all over again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum , don't forget to sign up at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

yeh I'm with admiral mate but I have no years no claims as been a named driver for past 3 years and I have 3 points


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well mine, with 10 years on claims, 3 point and i am 33 is £1000! 

But I do live in Zone 2 central London :roll:


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

insurance premiums are a joke


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

